# Storms that I "cause"



## St. Bear (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to update this thread throughout the year, and keep track of the snowfall that falls _after_ I take a trip to NH.

Just a little history, in case you haven't heard my whining before.  All of these snowfalls are either on the day I left, or within 24 hours after I left the area.

Feb 18-20, 2009 - 1+ foot in ski country, Sugarbush closed for a day because of snow
March 2, 2009 - 6" in Whites
Dec 13, 2009 - 6" fell at Bolton Valley, starting as I was getting in my car to leave
Jan 3, 2010 - 22" at Cannon while I was driving home
Feb 16-17, 2010 - 8" in Southern VT

What prompted me is that it looks like this trend is going to continue.

Dec 6, 2010 - "Moderate accumulations possible...ballparking half a foot +" according to Snowforecast.com at Stowe


----------



## John W (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you please go up to Rutland Wednesday evening.  Ski thursday and leave friday. That would be PERFECT!


----------



## roark (Dec 2, 2010)

I missed the epic Valentines and St Patty's storms. In fact, last season was the first where I didn't miss the largest dump of the season in New England (by virtue of not leaving...)

That said, y'all are in for an epic xmas > new years


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 2, 2010)

Please pull into Hunters Parking lot, sit for one hour, then leave. That should do the trick!:blink::blink:


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 2, 2010)

roark said:


> That said, y'all are in for an epic xmas > new years




You know something we don't?  I hope your right.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 6, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> Please pull into Hunters Parking lot, sit for one hour, then leave. That should do the trick!:blink::blink:




St. Bear, this suggests a profitable line of business for you.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 6, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> St. Bear, this suggests a profitable line of business for you.



Just drive from one ski area to another?  I wonder if there are a minimum number of runs required for the magic to take effect.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't you just move to Zimbabwe or something?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 4, 2011)

Just an update for this year.  Unfortunately for all of you, it appears my streak of bad luck is fading.  VT did get some great upslope snows after my first trip on Dec 3-5.  However, my next trip on Dec 18-19 was followed by a miss out to sea, and it's been quiet since my trip up for New Years.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

Greg said:


> Can't you just move to Zimbabwe or something?



It wouldn't work.  He has to be in motion away from the storm, in order to maximize his agony!  :uzi:


----------



## roark (Jan 4, 2011)

roark said:


> I missed the epic Valentines and St Patty's storms. In fact, last season was the first where I didn't miss the largest dump of the season in New England (by virtue of not leaving...)
> 
> That said, y'all are in for an epic xmas > new years


 
*ahem*. I was away 12/15->1/1.uke:


----------

